# Installieren und Kompilieren > Kompilieren von Kernel und Sourcen >  pornview bzw. gtk

## Tarzipan

mointach!
ich wollte pornview mal ausprobieren. pornviev braucht ein neueres gtk als bei halloween 7 dabei ist, also habe ich mir gtk+ 2.0.3 kompiliert. das genügt den anforgerungen.
pornview findet aber immernoch mein altes gtk 1.3.8 oder so.
ist gtk ab der version 2.0 nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel?
bei dem versuch gtk 1.3.13 zu kompilieren bekam ich die fehlermeldung:
libX11 not found

arg!!!!

----------


## ra1der

Bei Pornview kann man beim Kompilieren den Pfad zu GTK festlegen, probier den Pfad zu GTk2 zu finden und leg` ihn fest.

----------


## fs111

Hast Du denn nach dem Kompilieren und installieren von Gtk-2.0.3 auch ldconfig ausgeführt?

fs111

----------


## Tarzipan

hmmm
habs ausgeführt als ers nicht gefunden hat, sogar den pfad eingtragen.
aber bei make install macht er das schon einmal.

----------

